# Hong Kong Open 2010



## Jai (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not there, but I've been getting updates from Turbo (Sittinon Sukhaya).
Highlights so far:
- Turbo: 17.87 OH average in the first round, 17.0x average in the second round (still one more round to go)
- Harris: sub-50 4x4 average, and there's apparently others who got sub-50 as well
- Harris: 13.xx OH single (OLL skip and U perm); average was either barely sub-20 or 20.xx


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 8, 2010)

How did 3x3 go?


----------



## Jai (Aug 8, 2010)

Nothing special there so far, apparently.


----------



## Roy_HK (Aug 8, 2010)

just back from the competition.
Harris got the first place with 2 9s,2 10s and 12s.(i don't know the average0
he also got the first place in one handed and 4x4 with sub20 and sub50 avearge respectively.

PS:Harris got a 37 single in 4x4


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 8, 2010)

Woah Harris <3


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 8, 2010)

!!! Wow go Harris and Turbo!


----------

